# [Q] ODDBall Eclipse Android App Signing Problem



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have a simple ADWTheme app I have created which is working fine when I use a generic debug key, but when I use a private certificate created with Eclipse and build my Theme, I get a really lame/generic error when selecting a dock. Using the debug key it works fine. I even created a new key and used it, but same results. Interestingly enough Eclipse spits out nothing in terms of errors during the build or export. Even more interesting is this affects only the docks. I can select wallpapers all day long without any errors.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated

UPDATE

Okay, I signed the APK with another tool with a key created from that tool and it worked so something is wrong with Eclipse setup or my keystore.


----------

